# Knitted Baby Goat Sweaters



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So... I decided to knit my future baby goats some sweaters and I kinda went out of hand and knitted eleven. (embarrassed) Even though I only have two does bred. I had so much fun doing it, and it taught me so many new knitting skills that I just couldn't stop! I made a few different sizes and styles. I don't even know if any will really fit, but as I said it was fun and that's all that really matters.






















Here's one on the only model I had, my stuffed donkey, Joshua.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute! I bet you could sell them!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That is soo cute!
You are really going into this!!
:kid2::haha::kid2::kid3::kid2::kid3::crazy:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> That is soo cute!
> You are really going into this!!
> :kid2::haha::kid2::kid3::kid2::kid3::crazy:


I know I totally am! :lolgoat: I can't wait.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I know I totally am! :lolgoat: I can't wait.


That's the way to do it! With totality!!!


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Too cute *❤*!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those are cute.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Super cute! I have crocheted some but none as fancy as yours. Can't wait to see some baby goats in them!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Those are cute. Nice job. I tried to crochet a blanket. Ended up being a triangle (embarrassed) lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

happybleats said:


> Those are cute. Nice job. I tried to crochet a blanket. Ended up being a triangle (embarrassed) lol


 Blankets can be triangles!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I love them. Oh so cute. Can't wait to see.your kidds in them. !


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Those are super adorable. I have always wanted to learn to knit. I can crochet and have made a lot of quilts. Knitting always seemed harder lol.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Wow!! Those are stunning! You are really talented!

I have a friend who makes kid coats similar to yours, except hers have 4 cut out holes for the legs and no girth. With buck kids, it tends to be neater that way and make it easier to use them on more kids. It also helps them stay on better. There is a very good market for selling them, although you can never have too many yourself! Your does might surprise you and have quints!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Gooseberry Creek said:


> Those are super adorable. I have always wanted to learn to knit. I can crochet and have made a lot of quilts. Knitting always seemed harder lol.


 I can do both and I don't find knitting that much harder. There is a little bit of a learning curve until you get the tension even, but there are lots of resources online for learning. You should give it a shot!



Morning Star Farm said:


> Wow!! Those are stunning! You are really talented!
> 
> I have a friend who makes kid coats similar to yours, except hers have 4 cut out holes for the legs and no girth. With buck kids, it tends to be neater that way and make it easier to use them on more kids. It also helps them stay on better. There is a very good market for selling them, although you can never have too many yourself! Your does might surprise you and have quints!


Thanks so much! I did consider buck kids in my design, but with no experience I have no idea whether they are going to work or not. This is what it looks like underneath. I'm hoping that they will be far up enough not to get peed on, but I might have to adjust them if they come down too far. Four leg holes is an interesting idea. I'll have to think about that. And oh gosh, I hope they don't both have quints, that would be a lot for both my and their first time!:dazed:


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

I love the patterns and color combinations! You do amazing work!
If you would like measurements for them, pm me and I can give you some. My kids used to model my friend's coats and I would help her size them for different ages so I have a few charts.

4 leg holes does make it much harder for them to take them off. I very rarely had a kid able to do it, even with help from their friends, lol, and mine were good at figuring out how to get the coats with only 2 holes off.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I just pm-ed you! Thanks so much! Now I just hope I have enough yarn to make more!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

One of my friend's ND coats lying flat









On one of my kids with a supervisor. Lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That looks great! I should be able make something like that too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh...how adorable.

Soooo precious!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh...how adorable.
> 
> Soooo precious!


Thanks! I miss my goats sometimes, but especially when I look at all of my kids. They were so much fun!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> That looks great! I should be able make something like that too!


It is a very easy pattern, addictive too, lol, my friend made and sold hundreds every year.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Then may I share a picture of mine from last.year? I love da














babies,!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

:inlove:Soo sweet!! I think there is nothing cuter than long eared kids!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

I love all these cute pictures of kids in coats! And Oh! Those floppy ears and sweet faces just make me smile! 
I found two pictures of my crochet ones.
















I've made some kid coats from jackets too. One looks like a little dress because being the type of sewer I am, which is bad lol, I made it to short then lengthened it with some comforter.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So many cute coats!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You really so a nice.job on your outfits. So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

